# Cleaning a pasta maker



## Quailhead (Jul 15, 2014)

I recently bought a pasta maker at a yard sale, but I'm not sure how exactly to clean it. It's a Shule, I can't find a model number on it. It's all in one, hand crank with a roller, linguini and tangolini cutters. Anyone know about these machines and how to clean them?


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Go to Fantes.com, Marcato pasta maker instructions. Detailed info their site, don't run under water...
Fantes is a fantastic site with great info on many cookware items


----------

